# Tool Restorations >  1880 giant blacksmith drill restoration

## Jon

1880 giant blacksmith drill restoration by LADB Restoration. 25:51 video:

----------

baja (May 31, 2019),

Seedtick (May 30, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (May 30, 2019)

----------


## hemmjo

How much are these things worth in un-restored condition? I see a couple of smaller ones for sale on Craigslist for $100 each. Seems like a lot, and I don't really need anymore projects. 

It is just ironic that I saw these these morning, then Jon posted this video this evening. 





Hey Jon, are you trying to get me into trouble with my wife? 

LOL. Just kidding

----------


## Jon

> It is just ironic that I saw these these morning, then Jon posted this video this evening.



This sounds like something called Baader-Meinhof effect.

----------

